# new g3 problem



## zipperneck52 (May 1, 2004)

Just purchased a tarus g3 today & got it warrantied up & loaded a mag of blazer 115 gr fmj. Checked the action & found out that the rounds don't fully seat. the slide closes but leaves about 1/8th inch of the barrel poking out of the slide. naturally most of the firearms shoppes are closed, so I'm stuck tonite. Has anyone had a similar problem with 9mm of any manufacture ? I'm loath to condem Tarus since all the reviews I've been watching have been fairly positive. Anyone have any ideas ?


----------



## Kenlow1 (Jul 14, 2012)

Maybe it is the Blazer ammo? Try a different brand (Federal, Winchester) ammo and see if that is the problem? Process of elimination.


----------



## Farmhand (Jul 11, 2011)

does it do this after firing? or are you manually chambering the round?


----------



## zipperneck52 (May 1, 2004)

Farmhand said:


> does it do this after firing? or are you manually chambering the round?


haven't fired it yet. just trying to feed from the mag, then with slide back & dropping in 1 round. No joy. it's like all the ammo is 1/8th too big.


----------



## $diesel$ (Aug 3, 2018)

I wouldn't fire that weapon like that. It's out of battery if bullet isn't fully seated. Real easy way to get hurt. I'd listen what the other guys are say'n and try different ammo til you find one that seats properly or take it to a smith.
Taurus seems to be having alot of trouble with their quality control lately. I've heard their replacing bad barrels on their .22 autos as well.


----------



## Insco (Apr 9, 2008)

I had a batch of Remington .380 ammo do that in my Sig 238. The ammo worked in my buddies LCP.


----------



## mas5588 (Apr 15, 2012)

silly question, but are you easing the slide forward at all? i know using the slide stop (release) isn't very tactical, but it should allow the slide to come forward unimpeded.

i had a kahr cm9 that if i tried to slingshot (pulling back on the slide and letting go) would do something similar to what you're experiencing.

another silly idea that you've probably already done...might also try cleaning off the heavy shipping oil that sometimes comes on guns and replace with a light lube. 

just a couple thoughts.


----------



## Drm50 (Dec 26, 2014)

Try holding a 9mm cartridge between the thumb and trigger finger of your left had. With your right raise a good steel 9mm pistol of 1911 design up under and hit slide release. This will chamber the round. Pull the trigger and it will fire.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

Drm50 said:


> Try holding a 9mm cartridge between the thumb and trigger finger of your left had. With your right raise a good steel 9mm pistol of 1911 design up under and hit slide release. This will chamber the round. Pull the trigger and it will fire.


Drinking kool-aid again??


----------



## zipperneck52 (May 1, 2004)

mas5588 said:


> silly question, but are you easing the slide forward at all? i know using the slide stop (release) isn't very tactical, but it should allow the slide to come forward unimpeded.
> 
> i had a kahr cm9 that if i tried to slingshot (pulling back on the slide and letting go) would do something similar to what you're experiencing.
> 
> ...


finally got it. you wouldn't believe the crap I found in the mags. Just enuf to keep the rounds at a bad angle, so they hit nose first & the next round stopped the slide. lube, canned air, my wrists hurt from rackin slide, but flawless now. Thanks to all for the tips.


----------



## M R DUCKS (Feb 20, 2010)

You can’t say “THAT” about a Taurus!
........flawless


----------

